# Country of Origin tag location



## smithw3 (Aug 3, 2011)

I have recently started a company that has focused on mostly mens button-down shirts. It has move from there to tote bags and the like but there has been several requests for a t-shirt. I started looking into it and learning about the laws in place with tags and such and wanted to know if there was a heavy (6.1 ounce or more) pocket t-shirt that has the country of origin and care instructions anywhere but the neck, as I hope to relabel and put my tag there. Any help is most appreciated


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Why limit yourself. Just find the shirt that meets your needs and if there is a tag on the neck, remove it.


----------



## smithw3 (Aug 3, 2011)

I was going to do that with a gildan T but was told that if was against the law to remove the origin tag, is that not true? My label is a sew in lable that would go in the back of the shirt, not the back of the neck seam, so i was hoping to find one with the origin tag out of the way.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It is not illegal to remove a label as long as the label you replace it with contains all the info required by law; country of origin, RN# or full company name, garment content, care instructions, etc. 

Here is the complete rule; Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------

